# The OWNED Game :P



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Also, ich erklärs einmal fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand postet ein Bild, der andere dann en Bild was das vorherige "ownen" würde.
Als Beispiel, ich poste nen Bild von nen Stück Holz.
Der Nachfolger dann nen Feuer und schreibt Holz owned by Feuer...usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich grade kein Bild habe, ist das erste direkt FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2009)

Probiers mal mit dem Thread Bilderschlacht!


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

*duck*
Kein Wunder das ich in der SuFu nix gefunden hab ^^


----------



## Happening (18. August 2009)

in b4 close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein Ok, spaß aber der könnte echt ma geclosed werden


----------

